# Maybe it's a stupid question, but I'm having trouble with doses pre and pos grinding.



## FPMR (Apr 20, 2021)

I weigh my beans with a scale and always put 18g in the grinder.

Then when I weigh in the ground amount, I always get 0.1 to 0.3 grams less coffee.

Is it normal?
My machine grinder is the one in the Sage Barista Express.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

FPMR said:


> I weigh my beans with a scale and always put 18g in the grinder.
> 
> Then when I weigh in the ground amount, I always get 0.1 to 0.3 grams less coffee.
> 
> ...


 Yes, this is relatively normal. Try putting 18.2g into the grinder to get 18.0g out (17.9g or 18.1g won't be a disaster).


----------



## FPMR (Apr 20, 2021)

@MWJB Thank you, I was getting worried and thought I was doing something wrong! 🙂


----------



## MarkoPolo (Jan 28, 2021)

FPMR said:


> I weigh my beans with a scale and always put 18g in the grinder.
> 
> Then when I weigh in the ground amount, I always get 0.1 to 0.3 grams less coffee.
> 
> ...


 Thought i was the only one!

As @MWJBhas stated, i've just put in 0.2g extra in. All good.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You should find it evens out after a while. Bean chips collect on top of the burrs. At some point they fall in and the dose should start getting closer and may be more or less. Until you clean them off. There is also a fractions of grams trapped in the grind chamber. That area also takes several shots to settle down. I tended to leave those alone. If beans are changed there is some carry over from the previous ones but it's not that marked. I couldn't detect it after one shot. Good really as it suggests the surface is refreshed each time beans are ground.

Some beans may cause the grinds chamber to choke up. That's not so good. It's then working more like it may with the hopper on.


----------

